# BeIN Sport On Dish Network



## Chihuahua (Sep 8, 2007)

Now that *BeIN Sport* is available on *Dish Network*, has anyone seen it (other than myself)?

The English-language version is on Channel 408 and I think it's part of their AT250 package, which I have.

The Spanish-language version is on Channel 871.


----------



## nmetro (Jul 11, 2006)

Is is active on 408 and it is in English.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is currently in free preview mode on both channels.


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Any info whether DISH plans to add the HD feed?


----------



## DanB_DISH (Jan 9, 2011)

We haven't made any announcements as to whether or not we will carry the HD feed. I will throw in a request on your behalf!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

DanB_DISH said:


> We haven't made any announcements as to whether or not we will carry the HD feed. I will throw in a request on your behalf!


DISH has not even announced the SD feed ... 

(Although it did make the http://dish.com/preview/ page. Free preview ends September 11th. It will be an AT250 channel after that.)


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

DanB_DISH said:


> We haven't made any announcements as to whether or not we will carry the HD feed. I will throw in a request on your behalf!


This channel in HD would be owsome!
Any plans to add the channel to sports pack?


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

We haven't received any details yet about any packages or if it will be part of the Multi-sports package. We will update you when more information is available. Thanks.



siwsiw said:


> This channel in HD would be owsome!
> Any plans to add the channel to sports pack?


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

yes please add this channel in HD
i am a soccer lover and would like it very much


----------



## n0aaa (Sep 25, 2006)

When will INFO be added (shows nothing when you hit info)? Hard to tell who is playing. Will this be mainly French soccer?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chihuahua said:


> Now that *BeIN Sport* is available on *Dish Network*, has anyone seen it (other than myself)?
> 
> The English-language version is on Channel 408 and I think it's part of their AT250 package, which I have.
> 
> The Spanish-language version is on Channel 871.


When will it be in HD?


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

Paul Secic said:


> When will it be in HD?


+1

Probably has to do with transponder space. That said the HD picture on Directv is amazing in comparison.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

levibluewa said:


> Probably has to do with transponder space. That said the HD picture on Directv is amazing in comparison.


Transponder space and demand. Much of the content was carried on GOL TV ... and as announced on the Preview page linked above, beIN will end up in the AT250 package.

And as far as comparing one companies HD with the other companies SD feed ... don't go there.


----------



## Razor (Apr 23, 2011)

n0aaa said:


> When will INFO be added (shows nothing when you hit info)? Hard to tell who is playing. Will this be mainly French soccer?


I just found this site regarding programming on BeIn:
areyouwatchingthis.com/tv/stations/bein1hd-bein-sport-hd


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

beIN Sports USA's website would be the primary source for information ...
http://beinsport.tv/grid.html


----------



## levibluewa (Aug 13, 2005)

James Long said:


> And as far as comparing one companies HD with the other companies SD feed ... don't go there.


Didn't mean to say one providers HD is SO much better...I was referring to the SD/HD picture comparison of the channel. I also noted that the HD bug is in the SD feed DISH is providing.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

I really hope that they offer this in HD soon. Taking an HD feed and shrinking it to SD is very hard on eyes. I have this same problem with Fox Soccer Plus.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

You guys aware this is owned by the ruling family of Qatar?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeIN_Sport

http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...nal-sports-channels-novice-at-sports-coverage


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

SayWhat? said:


> You guys aware this is owned by the ruling family of Qatar?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BeIN_Sport
> 
> http://articles.chicagotribune.com/...nal-sports-channels-novice-at-sports-coverage


Fully aware. Qatar is doing whatever it takes to convince the world that they deserved to host the 2022 World Cup over the US. They have spent so much money on buying the TV rights to all of these different soccer leagues that they were forced to do anything to get them on the air. In fact, it appears that both Dish and DirecTV were PAID to carry beIN Sport.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

After the free preview, is CH 408 going to be on American top 250 only and not on the latino package?
I know the latino package will have CH 871 in spanish, but I'm trying to see if the channel will be available in english (408) under the latino pack


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

Another request here to have this in HD - please!


----------



## jar316 (Aug 25, 2012)

BeIn Sport in HD please!!!!!!! Directv has it! you guys have to bring it to dish!!


----------



## MarkoC (Apr 5, 2004)

jar316 said:


> BeIn Sport in HD please!!!!!!! Directv has it! you guys have to bring it to dish!!


+1. While I am happy to have La Liga games back on Dish, I would love to have this channel in HD.


----------



## renpar61 (Aug 5, 2006)

jar316 said:


> BeIn Sport in HD please!!!!!!! Directv has it! you guys have to bring it to dish!!


+2


----------



## NoviSadDude (Aug 16, 2012)

jar316 said:


> BeIn Sport in HD please!!!!!!! Directv has it! you guys have to bring it to dish!!


+1 request for Dish to start carrying HD feed of BeIN Sport please.


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

I'll add to the call for BeIN Sport to be in HD, preferrably before the USA/Jamaica game next Friday!

(watch, we'll get the channel in HD by then, and the game will only be produced in SD)


----------



## willthefabulous1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Here is another request for Bein to be in HD on Dish!!!

I have called Dish and put the request over the phone as well. The USA/Jamacia WC qualifer is on there tonight and so is the game in Antigua in October! Please Dish...get on the ball as Direct is beating you to the punch!

Only thing stopping me from switching is Direct doesn't have DIY in HD. Thats the channel my gf and I watch the most together. I dont want to be totally selfish and switch cause of Bein. Might as well be a good bf some of the time.

Other than DIY, Direct has more channels I want in HD (ESPNNews and ESPNU). If Direct gets DIY in HD, bye bye Dish!


----------



## PBowie (Jan 4, 2006)

I'm still waiting for Fox Soccer + to be in HD !! its costing me 15 a month for SD


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I submitted a program request for Fox Soccer in HD for you to our programming department. Thanks.



PBowie said:


> I'm still waiting for Fox Soccer + to be in HD !! its costing me 15 a month for SD


----------



## rizig (Sep 9, 2012)

One more voice HD is a must have to watch soccer.


----------



## AlpineJoe (Sep 13, 2012)

Please don't make me switch to DirecTV just so I can get BeIN in HD!


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

Why wait? Just switch.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

You also have to subscribe to sports package which Bein Sports HD on D** is currently on for 12.99 reg prIce, or get a discount if you make the switch.


----------



## giantrockstar (Sep 25, 2012)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I submitted a program request for Fox Soccer in HD for you to our programming department. Thanks.


Please add another for BEIN in HD, as well as Fox Soccer Plus in HD!

Thx.


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

another vote for Soccer plus in HD


----------



## eclipsetrb (Jan 19, 2005)

bein in HD, HD rules SD drools


----------



## TubaSaxT (Jul 16, 2006)

Another USA World Cup Qualifier coming up on beIn on Friday. I guess it's doubtful we'll have it in HD by then.

Then again, what are the odds that a game being played in Antigua is produced in HD anyway?


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

PBowie said:


> I'm still waiting for Fox Soccer + to be in HD !! its costing me 15 a month for SD


I used to pay the 15 a month for FSC+, but discontinued it because I can't stand to watch it in SD.

I've been with DISH since '97, but if FSC+, BEin, and ESPNU don't get HD status before too long I may have to make a move that I don't really want to do.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Dish needs to add the HD channel to the line up. The picture quality is not that good. Looking at the other providers who carries the channel, they all offer it in HD!
DirectTV, Time warner, Comcast, Bright house.

Can someone from the DIRT team help push this request..


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

I submitted a program request for beIN in HD to our programming department for you. Thanks.



siwsiw said:


> Dish needs to add the HD channel to the line up. The picture quality is not that good. Looking at the other providers who carries the channel, they all offer it in HD!
> DirectTV, Time warner, Comcast, Bright house.
> 
> Can someone from the DIRT team help push this request..


----------



## Albtira (Nov 10, 2012)

Other than the HD issue, Seems that DISH is not broadcasting the two channels available from BEIN Sports. The BEIN1 is focused for british audience and the BEIN2 is for Hispanics specially REAL Madrid fans.

DISH is taking the BEIN1 feed with spanish SAP and broadcasting it on 871 as BEIN2. This us totally wrong.

You can go to BEIN sports web site and see the difference in programming between these two channels compared to what DISH Network does on 408 and 871

Can they fix this?


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

You're welcome! Please let me know if I can assist you further. Thanks.



siwsiw said:


> Thanks.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

From the Uplink Report - seen 12/5/12 at 3:41pm ET (v11)

*New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
4821 BEIN beIN Sport added to 129° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9611
4821 BEIN beIN Sport added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9611
9611 BEIN (408 HD) beIN Sport added to 129° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden)
9611 BEIN (408 HD) beIN Sport added to 72.7° TP 20 (HD *TEST* Hidden)

(In other words ... DISH is testing beIN Sport in HD! Not available to customers.)


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

James Long said:


> From the Uplink Report - seen 12/5/12 at 3:41pm ET (v11)
> 
> *New Uplinks / Mappings - Channels NOT Available*
> 4821 BEIN beIN Sport added to 129° TP 32 (HD *TEST* Hidden) EPG linked to 72.7° TP 20 Ch 9611
> ...


thats a step in the right direction


----------



## gorseelai (Dec 1, 2012)

I hope this channel will be added to multi-sports pack too.


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

Great news!

This addition seems to be for CH 408 for the english package. How about the latino package, CH 871, is that going to be available in HD as well? 
I want to say yes. Because it is the same channel but with SAP set to spanish.

Now we can start looking for getting beIn~n (beIn 2) any time soon
Am I too greedy?


----------



## ipabrewer (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm glad to hear Bein sport is in tests to be upgraded to HD. I really hope it gets mainstream before the USA's WC qual games start, sometime in February I think. Thanks!!


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

There are certain sports that MUST be in HD for a TV feed to be useful. Otherwise one might as well listen on the radio.

Soccer (football) is "acceptable" on the closeups but they like to do wide field shots where the ball is more easily lost when watching in SD. DISH's letterboxing of the HD feed to make SD makes the problem worse.

Hopefully the HD feed will be added soon.


----------



## kevruth (Jan 7, 2004)

I've actually been watching BEIN and Fox Soccer Plus by setting the screen format on the Dish remote to "Partial Zoom" which seems to expand things close to full screen and still keep the aspect ratio to looking 16:9.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Now you can watch it in HD (for those with a HD receiver).


----------



## siwsiw (Aug 15, 2007)

James Long said:


> Now you can watch it in HD (for those with a HD receiver).


Good news for those with Latino package.
Both English and Spanish languages are available with the HD version of ch 871 now!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

James Long said:


> There are certain sports that MUST be in HD for a TV feed to be useful. Otherwise one might as well listen on the radio.


Can you believe that some of us used to watch hockey and tennis in SD?!?
Remember the "electronic puck"?


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

Ray [email protected] Network said:


> I submitted a program request for Fox Soccer in HD for you to our programming department. Thanks.


I hope this comes through quickly. I've been waiting for FS+ to be in HD for years and considered cancelling it next year.


----------



## ruffneckc (Sep 1, 2006)

BTW, great work DISH on adding HD for BEIN SPORT!! Please make SD a thing of the past for sports, this is 2012/2013!


----------



## crabtrp (Sep 23, 2006)

very nice, thanks! FS+ in HD would get me to subscribe. BeIN is a nice addition though.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

renpar61 said:


> +2


+1


----------



## augie (Nov 28, 2007)

Yay!!!!

:hurah:


----------



## AlpineJoe (Sep 13, 2012)

"James Long" said:


> Now you can watch it in HD (for those with a HD receiver).


Bein sport just switched from SD to HD on Dish channel 408. Looks fantastic! THANK YOU DISH NETWORK!!! 
Now I can watch Lionel Messi & Barca in HD


----------



## satjay (Nov 20, 2006)

Great to see it in HD, SD was not kind to BelN


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

AlpineJoe said:


> Bein sport just switched from SD to HD on Dish channel 408. Looks fantastic! THANK YOU DISH NETWORK!!!
> Now I can watch Lionel Messi & Barca in HD


Now i can watch Cristiano Ronaldo & Real Madrid in HD


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

ruffneckc said:


> BTW, great work DISH on adding HD for BEIN SPORT!! *Please make SD a thing of the past* for sports, this is 2012/2013!


That would entail the replacement of all the SD receivers still in use. It will happen eventually, however not soon enough. I'd like to see the bandwidth that is current used for SD duplicate programming repurposed.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Chihuahua said:


> Now that *BeIN Sport* is available on *Dish Network*, has anyone seen it (other than myself)?
> 
> The English-language version is on Channel 408 and I think it's part of their AT250 package, which I have.
> 
> The Spanish-language version is on Channel 871.


I've seen it and it's cool.


----------

